# Cubing Craft Ideas(or completions)



## carcass (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi! I have had this project that I have been working on, and here is the idea:
Materials: 2 paint colors, a way to apply the paint, 6 cubicle cube stands, a piece of wood 18 inches long and at least 6 inches high, hot glue, Optional: dremel
first, put grooves in the wood with the dremel as straight as possible. When it is done, it should be a 2 x 6 grid, and each rectangle should be 3 inches wide.
second, paint the board in a checkerboard pattern and also write the name of each event checkered, eg, first column, write 2x2 on top, second column, write 3x3 on bottom, etc...
third, glue the cube stands wherever there isn't writing, and make it as neat as possible. 
I think this would make a great cube display but I have only finished the first step, but I will show a picture when it is done. What you guys think? Also, you can use this thread for any cubing ideas, like on reddit, I saw a lube holder

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/fc4cvq


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 24, 2020)

I haven't really done any mods yet, apart from disassembling two bell pyras (one black and one stickerless) and making a good black, blue, green, red magnetic pyra. I am thinking of making a similar thing to yours in a few weeks as I have spare time when school is back on


----------



## carcass (Mar 24, 2020)

Yeah... My parents bought a lot of craft supplies for quarantine to keep ourselves entertained lol


----------



## carcass (Mar 26, 2020)

It turned out great! What do you guys think?
P S I used wooden numbers instead of painting them on.
PPS I wish I could have put my cubes on but it was too large of a file. And I don't have a 6x6.
PPPS(sorry) In case you couldn't guess, the cubes go above or below the label, not next to it.


----------



## carcass (Mar 26, 2020)

Quick Question, do you guys think I could sell these at comps(once the outbreak is over)? If so, for how much?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 26, 2020)

That looks awesome! how long do you think it would take you in total once you have practiced and done many?


----------



## carcass (Mar 26, 2020)

With all the materials, maybe 2 to 3 hours? I think it look great with the setup.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 26, 2020)

carcass said:


> With all the materials, maybe 2 to 3 hours? I think it look great with the setup.


I think you could sell them for 20-30$ then.


----------



## carcass (Mar 26, 2020)

Yeah, that sounds about right. I mean, if they were neater, it could be closer to 30, I mean, $5 profit is still profit. And it was downright fun to make.


----------



## carcass (Mar 26, 2020)

Do any of you guys have craft ideas for the benefit of cubing?


----------



## brododragon (Mar 27, 2020)

A padded box that had dividers that fit the different events.


----------



## carcass (Mar 27, 2020)

That sounds like a good idea! Maybe I could find the materials to make that.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 27, 2020)

carcass said:


> That sounds like a good idea! Maybe I could find the materials to make that.


Thanks! I'm always scared to just carry my cubes around. You could probably 3D print it and just pad it.


----------



## carcass (Mar 27, 2020)

Yeah. I'd have to borrow a 3d printer, but I think I could come up with a good design in the meanwhile I don't have a printer.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 27, 2020)

carcass said:


> Yeah. I'd have to borrow a 3d printer, but I think I could come up with a good design in the meanwhile I don't have a printer.


After the quarentine you could go to your library. They usually have 3D printers.


----------



## carcass (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## ProStar (Mar 27, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Thanks! I'm always scared to just carry my cubes around. You could probably 3D print it and just pad it.



You could always get the Moyu bag


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You could always get the Moyu bag


I have it, and it is amazing. I love it. The one issue that I have is that it is a little small for me. Then again, I am 14 years old and 5'11", so...


----------

